# Reparacion Televisor Marca: PREMIUM Modelo: PRT2160



## Jhoseban Chourio (Feb 5, 2017)

Buenas tarde amigos necesito el plano del Televisor Marca: PREMIUM Modelo: PRT2160 alguno lo podra conseguir?


----------



## elgriego (Feb 5, 2017)

Hola ,en teoria es este,fijate si coincide con tu tv.


Saludos.


----------

